# Options for 335d exhaust sounds



## bimmerup-sonny (May 29, 2013)

I am not sure if this topic has been discussed

Are there OEM or aftermarket options that make our 335d exhaust
sound like the M3 exhaust?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Don't think you can make an inline 6 cylinder turbo diesel sound like a non-aspirated V8 or a turbo inline six cylinder gasoline engine. Others may know different.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.gizmag.com/soundracer-v8-video-review/14019/ quick fix!:rofl:


----------



## bimmerup-sonny (May 29, 2013)

robster10 said:


> http://www.gizmag.com/soundracer-v8-video-review/14019/ quick fix!:rofl:


LOL....

I mean something like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o6E9CPhZL4


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Not sure if a V6 will sound so much different than an inline 6 but does the Audi TDI even have a retractable spoiler or is that really a gasser?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

...


----------



## mafiaman (Jan 28, 2013)

Maxhaust Active Sound has some interesting equipment. not sure if it works.


----------

